# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  User Interface=Sfond

## Rrjeti

Besoj që përkthimi i përshtatet qëllimit.

----------


## benseven11

Nuk perkthehet sfond.
User interface pershtatet ne shqip si fasade,si shfaqet programi kur e hap,pamja e jashtme,pa u futur ne klikime ne program.
Ashtu si fasada eshte ne arkitekture,eshte user interface per programet.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

UI = Sfond, fasade ?

----------


## hot_prinz

ne Wikipedia:
Interfejsi grafik për shfrytëzues.

Nese ia heqim fjalen "grafik" mbetet: "Interfejsi per shfrytzues" nese deshiron edhe pak me shume origjinalitet munt te behet edhe "Interfejsi per Juzera".

Edhe njehere them se perkthimet e drejtperdrejta te personave qe nuk kane njohuri ne ate lemi nuk mund ta pasurojne gjuhen shqipe. Per te pershtatur nje term ne gjuhen shqipe, se pari duhet te njohesh rrenjesisht lemine nga e cila rrjedh ai term e gjithashtu te njohesh shume mire gjuhen shipe se cila fjale ne gjuhen shqipe do te mund ti pershtatet me se afermi atij termi, duke bere nje kompromis ne te pershtaturit ne mes te pasurimit te gjuhes me terma te rinj pa i humbur topologjine gjuhes dhe ne anen tjeter ai term duhet sadopak te spjegoje funksionin e objektit apo lemise ne gjuhen shqipe.

Perkthimet si: interfejs, imejll, uebsajt, me duken vetem shkrim analfabetesh.


Nese kthehemi tek User Interface, per User besoj se deri diku mund te jemi te gjithe te nje mendimi, por per fjalen Interface duke lexuar (sepse nuk jam as gjuhetar i mire e as njohes lemie) mesova se si kane pershtatur te tjeret kete fjali pa i humbur funksionin. 

Citoj nje pjese te shkurte (nje njohes i lemise besoj se mund te pershkruaj edhe me mire): "Fjala Interface lat. Inter "nder, nermjes" dhe Face "faqe, fytyre", rrjedh nga shkencat natyrore dhe shfaq "fazen apo nderfaqen kufitare" kufirin mes dy fazave apo faqen e komunikimit midis ketyre dy fazave, psh. pjesen qe kufizon dy lengje qe nuk mund te bashkohen mes vete si Ujin dhe Vajin. Me sakte faqet mes leng dhe ngurte, leng dhe leng si dhe kufirin mes ngurte dhe ngurte quhen faqet kufitare, sepse percaktojne dukshem kufirin e perberjeve fizike, kurse faqja kufitare mes te ngurtes dhe gazrave qe nuk mund te percaktoje dukshem kufirin ne mes te perberjes se materialit te ngurte dhe perberjes se padukshme te gazit, quhet siperfaqe."  

Fjala siperfaqeme se afermi mund ti pershtatet fjales Interface ne kuptimin e termave informatike, nese parafyrojme nje komunikim apo nderfaqe ne mes te perberjes se materialeve me perberje te forte fizike si Hardware dhe perberjes se padukshme te pjeses virtuale si Software.

*siperfaqja e perdoruesit*

E nese nuk perdoret nje term ne gjuhen shqipe si psh. fjala siperfaqe athere mendoj se duhet te perdoret fjala origjinale Interface e jo te bastardohet ne Interfejs (as ne gjuhen angleze e as ne ate shqipe).

----------


## xfiles

interfejsi?
fjale shqipe eshte kjo?
sfond as qe behet fjale,

User Interface = Inter-face e perderuesit = Nderfaqja e perdoruesit, 

me shqip dhe sakte se kaq nuk behet.

P.S. Nje saktesim, User Interface nuk eshte domosdoshmerisht grafike.

----------


## edspace

xfiles ka dhënë pëkthimin e saktë, i cili është përdorur edhe në Windows Shqip. 

User Interface = *Ndërfaqe e Përdoruesit*

Graphical User Interface = *Ndërfaqe Grafike e Përdoruesit*

----------

